
Science Is About Truth; Engineering Is About Compromise - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/science-is-about-truth-engineering-is-about-compromise-uucg376x
======
hdjcyshdlksb
Is science actually about truth? I hear this a lot but it seems like, in most
fields, truth is actually a colloquialism for useful truth. Take the various
domains of theoretical physics, the fields of gender and social justice
studies, and basically any field that is an applied version of another; our
theories that guide our beliefs about the universe surpassed what's actually
verifiable (for now if nothing else) a long time ago. This isn't to say that
we should suddenly rebel against academics, but it's worth bearing in mind
because we are quickly entering an age where it's unreasonable to expect non-
specialist to actually understand basically anything in a manner that comports
with academic consensus on the topic. For democracies this is a big deal.

